# Not a bad view : My new project



## da fowl slayer

Been working on this farm since April . it’s on a great flight line between refuges and on a river that floods the bottoms easily 

We opened for a few days this weekend and I haven’t had a chance to go I am busy with my kids and football still 

A friend of mine took his son into this hole and killed couple limits of mallards in less than an hr (sorry Sacalait54)

can’t wait to watch this hole as we learn how to Hunt it and how to work birds into it

not a bad view 

it’s gonna be a smoke hole


----------



## mallardhunter

That looks beautiful! Hope you burn your barrel.


----------



## da fowl slayer

Only a handful of ducks using in my refuge 
But it’s looking right and prime for the taking


----------



## Squaller

Pretty place to hunt...

What kind of decoys are those? The drakes looked flocked?


----------



## da fowl slayer

This the big hole home base 
Heaters and kitchen 

big ol Cypress flat that deadened 

gonna run a 1000 decoys in here setting it up this week


----------



## da fowl slayer

Higdon battleships


----------



## spaightlabs

Man oh man! SON! No one can begrudge a man who works that hard to create a little slice of heaven.

Well, they can I guess, but it doesn't make it right.

Nice job Mr. Mays. You have created a place where the ducks and your family will all want to be.


----------



## creedsduckman

da fowl slayer said:


> View attachment 229030
> This the big hole home base
> Heaters and kitchen
> 
> big ol Cypress flat that deadened
> 
> gonna run a 1000 decoys in here setting it up this week
> View attachment 229029


Post some pictures of the rig after you get it set up please. I'd like to see that.


----------



## creedsduckman

spaightlabs said:


> Man oh man! SON! No one can begrudge a man who works that hard to create a little slice of heaven.
> 
> Well, they can I guess, but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> Nice job Mr. Mays. You have created a place where the ducks and your family will all want to be.


How do I get adopted?


----------



## da fowl slayer

few more improvements I did 
Now we just need a few ducks


----------



## da fowl slayer

I don’t hunt my corn fields 
I try and get them using my corn in hopes it will increase trafic in my woods and a lot more loafers / slow flyers
But we have plenty of water and 20ac of corn


----------



## stevena198301

creedsduckman said:


> How do I get adopted?


This.

Edit: I’m scrawny, so I can fit in right places, but I make up for it by working real hard.


----------



## brentbullets

Very nice!




creedsduckman said:


> How do I get adopted?



Maybe have the potential to sign a NFL contract?


----------



## creedsduckman

stevena198301 said:


> This.
> 
> Edit: I’m scrawny, so I can fit in right places, but I make up for it by working real hard.


I dang sure ain't scrawny but at 6'3" and 265 I think I'd still be the runt around his boys though! I don't mind hard work either all though I tend to tear stuff up sometimes. I'll be waiting on the paperwork....


----------



## creedsduckman

brentbullets said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe have the potential to sign a NFL contract?


Nevermind I'm out.... I couldn't even play flag football!


----------



## Squaller

Looks like some great times with family and friends coming quickly... Quite a deal there....


----------



## HaydenHunter

Congrats. I know that is taking some hard work but it must surely be a labor of love.


----------



## Porter Bayou

I smell Crappie bait


----------



## burgawboy

Alright already. I’m gonna bring the diesel truck now. How many oysters, and how many lbs of shrimp, reds, speckled trout, grouper, wahoo, cobia, and scallops does it take?


----------



## Duck Wrangler

Beautiful place; I'm sure it means more since you have developed it
Best of luck this season


----------



## laughing mallard

Great looking place. I know the hard work behind creating such a place, my hat is off to you sir! I hope you have great hunts this year and for many more.


----------



## callinfowl

Holy cow.............who are you?
That is fricking amazing!!!!
Now I see how you can afford to eat prime rib every week.


----------



## bill cooksey

Just let me know if you need someone to look in on it.


----------



## spaightlabs

Bill - all ya need is a Dawgs football schedule to know when it is ok to stop by to look in on it.


----------



## techfowl

Very cool!


----------



## callinfowl

da fowl slayer said:


> Only a handful of ducks using in my refuge
> But it’s looking right and prime for the taking
> View attachment 229028


----------



## Duck_Hunter_TX

That place looks awesome. Congrats.


----------



## fluffy fingers2

da fowl slayer said:


> View attachment 229027
> View attachment 229026
> Been working on this farm since April . it’s on a great flight line between refuges and on a river that floods the bottoms easily
> 
> We opened for a few days this weekend and I haven’t had a chance to go I am busy with my kids and football still
> 
> A friend of mine took his son into this hole and killed couple limits of mallards in less than an hr (sorry Sacalait54)
> 
> can’t wait to watch this hole as we learn how to Hunt it and how to work birds into it
> 
> not a bad view
> 
> it’s gonna be a smoke hole



Love it! About how wide across is it?


----------



## da fowl slayer

20 yards across
40 yard long

it’s a 28ga type hole
20ga is overkill


----------



## TheOnlyBFC

Beautiful spot!


----------



## callinfowl

da fowl slayer said:


> View attachment 229031
> View attachment 229033
> View attachment 229034
> View attachment 229032
> 
> View attachment 229035
> 
> 
> few more improvements I did
> Now we just need a few ducks


What are the two things on the pallets?


----------



## da fowl slayer

Water control structures called flashboard risers


----------



## Cliner

Looks awesome as always. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Juan De

Man you have the setup, you should have some memorable hunts.


----------



## callinfowl

da fowl slayer said:


> Water control structures called flashboard risers


Ok, I missed them in the second picture. 
Got it now round opening connected to a culvert boards stacked in the grooves to the desired depth. They use that system out here as well I've just never seen them before they were installed.


----------



## 50yearhunter

I am right across from you. We have had indirect contact. Looks great. I hunted opening Saturday and let kids shoot. I hunted alone second Saturday and both days limited out on mallards and 2 gadwall 2 woodies but from what I heard nothing nearby yesterday may go tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## 50yearhunter

BTW please don't put out 1000 then I will have to put out 2000 LOL


----------



## da fowl slayer

I havent been yet
We have had some ok days nothing stellar
I have to figure out how to get my blind hid better but limited on where

we are working on it though
Congrats on the hunts
we’re pecking away 

we did get our decoys out yesterday 
Starting to look good 
Need some sunshine


----------



## mister gadwall

I believe that qualifies as a decent spread DFS.....

Cant imagine a better spread to get traffic at altitude to swing down for closer look, maybe even settle in to.


----------



## BigSkyDuk

Dang, what a nice spot! Hunting flooded timber in the south is on my bucket list for sure!!


----------



## 10gaBBB

You are living the dream!


----------



## da fowl slayer

Got awAy today for my first hunt of the yr by myself 

This was a midday hunt 
Shot them all swimming 
Saving money on shells


----------



## DrakeStar

Nice skillet shoot,quite the place you have built there.


----------



## WHUP ! Hen

Love it !


----------



## da fowl slayer

With the full moon and hot stretch last week and the Mississippi bumping up we lost ALOT of birds o guess they went back north and to the backwater 

these green heads didn’t get the memo 
all swimmers 
Good memory 
Still waiting on the masses
But the ones that are doin it are getting tight 

guy with me today laughed his butt off when I told him 

“shoot that one on the water”
Guest: “really”
Me: “absolutely “


----------



## creedsduckman

da fowl slayer said:


> With the full moon and hot stretch last week and the Mississippi bumping up we lost ALOT of birds o guess they went back north and to the backwater
> 
> these green heads didn’t get the memo
> all swimmers
> Good memory
> Still waiting on the masses
> But the ones that are doin it are getting tight
> 
> guy with me today laughed his butt off when I told him
> 
> “shoot that one on the water”
> Guest: “really”
> Me: “absolutely “
> View attachment 229840


Went on a public draw hunt in NC on opening day. We ended up in a tight little hole being attacked by teal for the first half hour, which was all it took. It was really overcast and dark in that hole. The teal could get in and dissapear before you could get your gun on them. Not gonna lie we shot about half of them on the water. At one point early on a single lit on my end and I had my gun on it. My buddy asked if I wanted him to jump it up for me. My reply was NO I'm just waiting for it to clear the decoys! I proceeded to shoot it as soon as it did. He still laughs about that.


----------



## stevena198301

creedsduckman said:


> Went on a public draw hunt in NC on opening day. We ended up in a tight little hole being attacked by teal for the first half hour, which was all it took. It was really overcast and dark in that hole. The teal could get in and dissapear before you could get your gun on them. Not gonna lie we shot about half of them on the water. At one point early on a single lit on my end and I had my gun on it. My buddy asked if I wanted him to jump it up for me. My reply was NO I'm just waiting for it to clear the decoys! I proceeded to shoot it as soon as it did. He still laughs about that.


Hell yes.


----------



## da fowl slayer

Boom 
I love it


----------



## da fowl slayer

Introduced a new one today to duck hunting revival preacher CT Townsend and his youth pasture John Wells 

ducks were few but the memories were thick as was the fellowship 

Couple limits of mallards 
Few woodies
A gadwal 
And a pair of jacks 
Times are hard


----------



## Luv2Decoy

Them boys sure bundle up when it get cold. It might have been almost 35 degrees.


----------



## duck dawg

Ain't nuthin wrong with a good quality water swat.


----------



## Porter Bayou

Y'all pay your preacher a lot better than we pay ours


----------



## da fowl slayer

They live in south ga so they prob weren’t acclimated 
I met him at a revival
Not sure what he makes?

usually only Democrats are worried about what someone else makes 

I hope it’s a lot 
honestly never crossed my mine


----------



## Porter Bayou

da fowl slayer said:


> They live in south ga so they prob weren’t acclimated
> I met him at a revival
> Not sure what he makes?
> 
> usually only Democrats are worried about what someone else makes
> 
> I hope it’s a lot
> honestly never crossed my mine


Tongue in check comment about all the sitka gear is all. Simma down na!


----------



## da fowl slayer

Gotcha
My bad I’m a little grumpy
Think I’m coming down w something or my estrogen is elevated 
Sorry


----------



## 50yearhunter

Decoys look great Guess I will settle for the loaner ducks lol. Good Luck. We did good and sunny this Past Wednesday and I was told more ducks in area yesterday but I don't plan on going till Monday. Hoping it will be clear then.


----------



## 50yearhunter

Here is a view of one of my holes if link works.
https://imgur.com/XxhpCOs


----------



## da fowl slayer

Got to hunt two days recently
1 day w a blind full and we had a big day
The other day was slow but we killed our first pintails from the new place

Still figuring things out and we need some new ducks
We’ve killed
Mallards
Wood ducks
Gadwal
Black duck
Pintails
Jacks
The ducks on the front are all tagged by limits on there legs using toe tags for the particular viewer


----------



## MarshmanDon

Wow that is a awesome setup. I can bring a load of Chesapeake Bay Seafood l don't shoot anymore Love seeing new things Keep us informed about your sons.Thanks For sharing good luck!


----------

